# Show Me Your Chronographs!



## delays (Jan 20, 2009)

Dear all,

As mentioned in Callum's recent thread about forthcoming purchases, I've been having a think about where my "collection" is going.

A common theme so far seems to be Chronographs, and I'm becoming ever more attracted to vintage chronos by the day. However, my rather meagre budget means I feel the need to do some research prior to buying - and so I need your help and inspiration.

Let me see your Chronographs, and also drop in what you see as a historically/horographically significant chronograph.

Thanks!


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)




----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Only these 3 in my collection:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Well I'll post my Seiko Pepsi again, as it does have the distinction of being the first auto chronograph (as opposed to chronometer) into space...hence its nickname of 'Pogue' after Col. William Pogue who smuggled it onto the SkyLab 4 mission, and used it in conjunction with his NASA officially issued Omega.










My other chrono is also a Seiko, but a quartz model, 7T32.










I do have some others, but they're the usual Casio G Shock digitals.


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

Here are a few of mine, old, new, and some since departed:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

tall_tim said:


> Here are a few of mine, old, new, and some since departed:


That Citizen bullhead is seriously nice, Tim. :notworthy:


----------



## wotsch (Jan 5, 2011)

Here are mine:



Zenith El P HW 06 small by wotsch, on Flickr



Poljot-Zivil-08small by wotsch, on Flickr



Sturmanskie03small by wotsch, on Flickr



Sturmanskie2-01small by wotsch, on Flickr



Union03small by wotsch, on Flickr

-wotsch


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

One of mine:-



















Mike


----------



## Callum (Nov 1, 2011)

Tissot PRC200










Should have better pictures once my new Canon gets here!


----------



## Callum (Nov 1, 2011)

tall_tim said:


> Here are a few of mine, old, new, and some since departed:


Stunning picture and watch!


----------



## Dusty (Feb 3, 2010)

Here's mine.










1. Omega Speedmaster Pro.....every collection should have one.

2. Hamilton jj bean ltd edition.

3. 1st of my home-made watches Val 7750.(like tixntox, differnt handset)

4. 2nd of my home-made watches val 7750.

5. Zenith Rainbow flyback.

6. Tudor prince-date.

7. Breitling Sprint.

8. seiko alarm chrono.


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

Roger the Dodger said:


> tall_tim said:
> 
> 
> > Here are a few of mine, old, new, and some since departed:
> ...


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

Couple of mine


----------



## delays (Jan 20, 2009)

tall_tim said:


>





tixntox said:


> One of mine:-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh. Lordy. These are beautiful.

Thanks for the suggestions so far lads.


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Some of mine, in no particular order

Sorna World Time Chrono










Kienzle










O&W Selectron










Meister Anker










Poljot










Speedmaster


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

and a few more

Chase Durer










Tissot PRS516










North Eagles










Sector Diving Team










Homemade Valjoux 7750










Cheers

Andrew


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

*Omega GenÃ¨ve Chronostop, cal.920 17 jewels. 1969.* :yucky:










*Casio G-shock*... I can't remember the rest. 










*ÐœÐ°ÐºÑ‚Ð°Ð¹Ð¼, cal.3133 23 jewels.*










*Omega Speedmaster Mk.II, cal.860 17 jewels. 1972.*










Later,

William


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

some of mine.





































need my glasses on now to see the dials :sweatdrop:

bowie


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

Citizen


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

*Omega Seamaster Chronograph, cal.1040 22 jewel automatic. 1973.*










*Omega Speedmaster Automatic, cal.1143 45 jewels. 1996**ish*










*Omega Speedmaster Quartz, cal.1620 0 jewel. 1979.*










*Ð¨Ð¢Ð£Ð ÐœÐÐÐ¡ÐšÐ˜â€‹Ð•, cal.3133 23 jewels. 1990's.*










Later,

William


----------



## taffyman (Apr 26, 2011)

my hugo boss


----------



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

Here are mine (Apologies for the awful photos)



















Top: Timberland ETA, Parnis Quartz (awesome VFM)

Bottom: Nautica Quartz, Dolmy Watch Co manual Cal 590










Top: Vanderbroek Quartz, Seiko Kinetic

Bottom: Breitling Chronomatic 49 Auto, Breitling 7102 Transocean Manual Cal 7740.










Top: Maktime Aviator Manual Cal 3133

Bottom: Seiko 7a28 Mechanical/Quartz


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Dave O said:


> Bottom: Seiko 7a28 Mechanical/Quartz





delays said:


> .... and also drop in what you see as a historically/horographically significant chronograph.


The World's First (and probably best-made) analogue quartz chronograph:










.... well *almost* the best. I prefer them with a day /date added.


----------



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

SEIKO7A38 said:


> Dave O said:
> 
> 
> > Bottom: Seiko 7a28 Mechanical/Quartz
> ...


I bought that of eBay a few months ago. Is it one of the first models released then?


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

I won't bore everybody by posting any photos of Seiko 7A38's. :schmoll:

I should think most folks on here are sick of the sight of them. :derisive:

So how about the World's First *1/100s* (and only 1/100s day/date) quartz analogue chrono - the Seiko 7T59:


----------



## shadowninja (Apr 14, 2009)

Poljot Buran:



Toyota(!):


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Buran Moonphase.....










Poljot President.....










Sturmanskie.....


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Dave O said:


> I bought that of eBay a few months ago. Is it one of the first models released then?


It was the model featured in Seiko's adverts as 'The World's First Analogue Quartz Chronograph', though being a 7A28-7029,

with a sales code of SPR014J, it's neither the lowest model # 7A28-5000, nor the earliest sales code SPR001J (7A28-703A).


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

William_Wilson said:


> Oops, typo.
> 
> *Omega Speedmaster Mk.II, cal.**860** 861 17 jewels. 1972.*
> 
> ...


----------



## HappyLad (Oct 28, 2009)

Another Seiko.


----------



## Phillionaire (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## simons194 (Jan 1, 2012)

Some of the collection Fortis Pilot, JLC Master Compressor, Navitimer 67 .


----------



## Paul H. (Nov 18, 2008)

Cheers Paul


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

Seiko 6M26-8050, quartz, ca 1999. No subdials. Pushers at 8 and 10. Function selection appears at the day window of a normal day/date watch. Includes auto calendar and alarm.


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

Delays:

It's gotta be a mechanical... (a few, but not all):


----------



## ketiljo (Apr 22, 2009)

ETA7750 based:


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

My current collection includes

IWC 3706










Breitling TopTime










Seiko 'Vader'










You don't need to spend a lot, but it helps!


----------



## jbw (May 6, 2008)




----------



## delays (Jan 20, 2009)

Mechanical Alarm said:


> Delays:
> 
> It's gotta be a mechanical... (a few, but not all):


That is stunning. Received a grey dialled Worldtimer for Christmas which is gorgeous - but I'm a sucker for a Bullhead...


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Heres a couple of mine past and present , i no longer have the Seiko "Pogue"


----------



## retro72 (Jan 19, 2005)

Heres my Lip Chrono I bought from Merlin a few weeks back. If I am not wearing my G-shock (another chrono I use just for work) I am wearing this.


----------



## Benzowner (Nov 11, 2009)

I havw two










and


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

delays said:


> Mechanical Alarm said:
> 
> 
> > Delays:
> ...


Thank you... I found it as NOS - another shot to really see the "Bullhead":


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

delays said:


> ...drop in what you see as a historically/horographically significant chronograph.


Any excuse to post these again...

Omega calibre 1255 Speedsonic 'Lobster'.



















ESA tuning fork movement with a mechanical chronograph complication.

...or, alternatively...

Longines L.749 (same thing, different shape)...










Although, I have to say I do like my Timex T2M552 too (I just don't seem to have any photos of that one)


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Some stunners on show guys









Here is sone of my favourites a 1971 Tissot Seastar (Valjoux 7733)










Seiko 6138


----------



## Rigsby (Jan 3, 2012)




----------



## Omega Steve 67 (Nov 8, 2011)

My TAG Heuer McLaren....


----------



## Livius de Balzac (Oct 6, 2006)

Three of the chronograph watches in my collection

Breitling Premier, made in 1998 as a "Serie Speciale".

The Premier use an automatic Kelek movement with 38 jewels. (Kelek cal. 10000/B40)










Longines DolceVita Chronograph.

The Longines use a 23 jewels Longines L538 movement, made by ETA.










Eterna Galaxis Chronograph

The Eterna use an ETA 251.272 with 22 jewels, this is a "highend" quartz chronograph movement very similar to the movement in the Longines.


----------



## bobbymonks (Jan 13, 2009)

Ok I'll play


----------



## TONY M (Jun 22, 2010)

Eco Drive 2100 AV0031.










Tony


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

BL5400-52E NOW DISCONTINUED as Tonys above 2100 AV0031, any idea as to why? Perhaps the tsunami damaged the factory.


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Dark rum and Pepsi anyone?










Or would you like to know the "Top Time"!










Mike
​


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Just the 2 chronos at the minute.

My daily wearer is a Dievas Divergraph Orange with tritium so I can see it at night and a Tag Aquagraph Chrono 500m which is up for sale.


----------



## KevG (Dec 15, 2008)

Rhula simple chrono










Seiko










Pulsar










Seiko










Kev


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Down to these three at the moment...

*Seiko 6138-3003*










*RLT 8*










*Omega Seamaster 176.007*


----------



## retro72 (Jan 19, 2005)

There are some very nice chronos here. I especially like the "home made" ones. Where do you get the cases from ?


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

retro72 said:


> There are some very nice chronos here. I especially like the "home made" ones. Where do you get the cases from ?


I've found that ebay is a good source for cases / dials / hands, then it's just a case of picking up a donor watch or movt.

Edit - I should of said for Valjoux 7750 chronos


----------



## retro72 (Jan 19, 2005)

Mutley said:


> retro72 said:
> 
> 
> > There are some very nice chronos here. I especially like the "home made" ones. Where do you get the cases from ?
> ...


Thanks for the lead. Have seen a few nice ones from France


----------



## delays (Jan 20, 2009)

KevG said:


> Rhula simple chrono


Very nice!


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Here are mine:




























Edit: just remembered that I have a load of other 6138/6139 chronos but only a photo of a few of them:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

delays said:


> Let me see your Chronographs


No, I won't show you my chronographs :russian: :derisive:


----------



## MisterB (Jun 16, 2011)

Here's mine, two Zenith EPs and a Carrera ...


----------



## MerlinShepherd (Sep 18, 2011)

Here's my Chrono. Sadly it happens to be an Omega Speedmaster mark ii. I am so ashamed....










And just to be a bit French, I also have this... but I really want to flip my lip though... there's a post in the sales section...


----------



## delays (Jan 20, 2009)

Some very, very nice watches gents. Thanks for the inspiration!

Very tempted to try my hand at constructing one myself, from the case upwards. Off to eBay...


----------



## butler (Jan 6, 2012)

MisterB said:


> Here's mine, two Zenith EPs and a Carrera ...


those are stunning, defo on my wish list


----------



## simons194 (Jan 1, 2012)

One of my old chrongraphe suisse and a better one of my JLC that dosnt look I am shakin like a sh.....g dog !


----------



## Stinch (Jul 9, 2008)

Chronostop which I bought new on 1973.










This one I purchased a few months ago from a watchmaker in Bristol who refurbished a 1970 Valjoux 7733 movement and assembled into a NOS case & dial.


----------



## simons194 (Jan 1, 2012)

Stinch said:


> Chronostop which I bought new on 1973.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That chronostop is lovely I have tried a few times to buy one but they have a very strong following dont they....makes them pricey.


----------



## conekicker (Apr 17, 2012)

Here's a couple of mine, love the seiko but love to hate the rotary :yucky: most uncomfortable watch to ware, I think I'll change the original strap, any thoughts ?


----------



## ollyhock (Feb 9, 2009)




----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

1/100th second no less!










Mike


----------



## rossi46 (Sep 22, 2011)




----------



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

One










Two










Three










Four










Five


----------



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

rossi46 said:


>


Awesome watch


----------



## Big Rick (Dec 28, 2010)

A trio to be going on with:

Enicar Sherpa I have had this from new bought approx 1969/1970










Hamilton:










Zenith El Primero:


----------



## ryanbk (Jul 6, 2010)




----------



## Big Rick (Dec 28, 2010)

Breitling Crosswind:


----------



## cgs (Oct 28, 2009)

Blackbird



Skyland



Col.


----------



## Benzowner (Nov 11, 2009)

Thought I'd update my chrono's, still have this










and have added this


----------



## hilly10 (Jul 19, 2009)

Heres my one and only now


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

i've added these two Seiko's - the first 1/10th second quartz chrono and the first 1/100th second quartz chronos


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)




----------



## mitadoc (Sep 25, 2010)

My 1140 Reduced


----------



## bobbymonks (Jan 13, 2009)

Sadly not mine

But these are


----------



## brownip (Sep 28, 2009)

All these posts and no Flightmaster? tsk, tsk!










Cheers

Ian


----------



## Mr Cracker (Nov 25, 2010)

Hamilton X-Mach


----------



## wrenny1969 (Jun 24, 2008)

not the best pic


----------



## wrenny1969 (Jun 24, 2008)

newer one with newer camera


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)




----------

